# Dirt Dug Up During Your Custody Battle...



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to hear about it! What dirt did you use against your spouse? What dirt did they use against you? What was the outcome?

I feel like I'm about to be crucified and I'm scared of losing my daughter. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

You will win. No matter what you have done.

You are the mother.

You've nothing to worry about.


----------

